# Michael Jordan is 'pretty sure' he could still beat his Hornets players in 1-on-1



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In a recent interview with French sports outlet L’Equipe, Michael Jordan discussed his life as an NBA owner. When asked if he can beat his Charlotte Hornets players in a game of one-on-one, the 52-year-old Jordan answered with confidence.
> 
> "I'm pretty sure I can, so I don't want to do that and demolish their confidence, so I stay away from them. I let them think that they are good," Jordan said in the interview.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/nba/post/_/...ould-still-beat-his-hornets-players-in-1-on-1


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Of course he thinks that. Congrats on beating a 19 year old rookie with no jump shot.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Jordan kiss Paris Mayor Anna.

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...ordan-kisses-paris-mayor-news-photo/477132598


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Jordan kiss Paris Mayor Anna.
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...ordan-kisses-paris-mayor-news-photo/477132598


It's a broken link, buddy.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> Of course he thinks that. Congrats on beating a 19 year old rookie with no jump shot.


Did you really just give a sarcastic congratulations to a 50 year old guy for beating the #2 overall pick in the NBA draft? Tough crowd.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Perhaps this says more about the current Hornets roster that he's constructed that none of them could beat a 52-year-old in a game to 10.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Did you really just give a sarcastic congratulations to a 50 year old guy for beating the #2 overall pick in the NBA draft? Tough crowd.


MKG is one of the rawest offensive wing players in the league, so I also don't see this as being super impressive.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Did you really just give a sarcastic congratulations to a 50 year old guy for beating the #2 overall pick in the NBA draft? Tough crowd.


In his 3 NBA seasons he has taken only 18 three pointers and made 3 of them (0-0 last year), he was never known as a shooter or scorer. He can defend, but he's probably awful at one on one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> In his 3 NBA seasons he has taken only 18 three pointers and made 3 of them (0-0 last year), he was never known as a shooter or scorer. He can defend, but he's probably awful at one on one.


If you're shooting three pointers in a game of one on one you deserve to lose.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> If you're shooting three pointers in a game of one on one you deserve to lose.


It was more so to highlight his ineptitude as a shooter than anything else.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> It was more so to highlight his ineptitude as a shooter than anything else.


Yeah, but he's a decent ball handler and freak athlete. If you can't get to the rim one on one against a 50 year old with or without a jumper you should be ashamed.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah, but he's a decent ball handler and freak athlete. If you can't get to the rim one on one against a 50 year old with or without a jumper you should be ashamed.


Agreed, MKG is a sad offensive player.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Isn't this an overall indictment of the roster he helped put together? Does he realize he's undermining himself with this comment?


----------

